# Platinum White ×　White big ear breeding



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Pratinum White male. And I would like to breeding, but I couldn't find good Pratinum White female.

So, I find good White big ear female yesterday.
What if I breeding Pratinum White male ×　White big ear female.
How can I get thier fry ?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Is she a platinum (platinum has a L, not a R) white? If she is, you will get mostly, if not all platinum white babies.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Is she a platinum (platinum has a L, not a R) white? If she is, you will get mostly, if not all platinum white babies.


Oh, I am sorry for misspell.
No, she is not platinum, just white.

Thank you,


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

You will probably get better answers asking this in the breeding section. This area more for showing and the standards. The big ears can only be shown in variations at this time.. they have no separate class.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> You will probably get better answers asking this in the breeding section. This area more for showing and the standards. The big ears can only be shown in variations at this time.. they have no separate class.


Okay, thank you.
I'll asking in the breeding section.

Thank you very much !


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I fixed the thread title


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Romad.


----------

